# Problem with going to a link



## cih1355 (May 30, 2009)

When I use a search engine such as Google or MSN, that search engine will return a page with links to different websites. When I click on a link to go to a certain webpage, I always get redirected to some other webpage. This has happened several times with several different links. Why does this happen?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (May 30, 2009)

Sounds like you have picked up a hijack virus. Google removing browser hijackers and see if you can find some of the many tools for fixing this.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 30, 2009)

There are a lot of Vundu viruses out there that will do this. Some of them can't be cleaned using 'normal' methods such as merely running your antivirus software. I had one like this at work. Here is a thread from the PB which contains a link that Fred Greco posted from Major Geeks. Go to that page. Do EXACTLY what it says to do and you will be amazed at the junk that is cleaned from your computer. I run very good antivirus software and there was quite a bit on my hard drive at work that the procedure from MG found and removed.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f66/vundo-anyone-43770/


----------



## Seb (May 30, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> When I use a search engine such as Google or MSN, that search engine will return a page with links to different websites. When I click on a link to go to a certain webpage, I always get redirected to some other webpage. This has happened several times with several different links. Why does this happen?



A *good* antispyware scan can usually fix most of these kinds of problems. My current favorite FREE antispyware software is something called SuperAntiSpyware. You can get it from superantispyware.com (I'd post a link, but you probably couldn't use it)

If your browser is not even letting you go to the site and d/l the software then you need to create a new user account on your PC, log into that new account, d/l and update the software, and scan your system. Odds are really good that SAS will be able to pull your system back from the brink, I haven't seen one yet that it failed to clean up and return to working order.

Antivirus software often fails to deal properly with hijacker type infections.


----------



## Berean (May 30, 2009)

Download the free Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and install it. Update it and then run an on-demand scan of your whole machine. It's one of the best if not the best. It complements your anti-virus software. Malwarebytes.org



> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware is an anti-malware application that can thoroughly remove even the most advanced malware. It includes a number of features, including a built in protection monitor that blocks malicious processes before they even start.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 30, 2009)

Here is the Major Geeks page for XP. It uses free software in a certain sequence in a certain manner. It will get it. Using the stuff independently may get it.

Windows XP Cleaning Procedure - MajorGeeks Support Forums


----------



## OPC'n (May 30, 2009)

Viruses, viruses, viruses! Stay well....get a Mac!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 30, 2009)

TranZ4MR said:


> Viruses, viruses, viruses! Stay well....get a Mac!



Yep. The PC I have to deal with is a work computer. Right now I'm on my lickety split fast, clean - bug free, easy to use MacBook. I like this little thing.


----------

